# Positive?



## JemmaLouise

Ok... it’s been a while since I posted here and never thought I would again but... ran out of pills, had to wait for doctors appt blah blah blah... still no period, did a frer this morning and it came up negative, a did the twisting and what not to try find a line and saw what I thought was the indent line for the test...

... I just came to throw it away and I saw this, it’s been like 12 hours since I took it but it’s definitely pink, evap or BFP? I know you shouldn’t take a result after the allotted time but I’m sure this happened last time


----------



## justonemore31

It may be a real positive. The only way to Kno is take another


----------



## Xxenssial

That looks like a real positive to me


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive


----------



## mamawolf

Have you tested again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Any update ? :)


----------



## Excalibur

Looks like a BFP to me but I would test again to be sure :D


----------

